# How to feed fish properly



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

So, I have a 30 gallon tank with the following.

6 green tiger barbs (returning them tomorrow)
2 Roseline sharks
2 syno petricola catfish
5 glofish danios


I have fish flakes, fish granules, and freeze dried brine shrimp. 

the barbs and glofish are the only ones to ever go up enough to touch the flakes.

The roseline sharks eat the granules when they see them. The catfish probably never get a chance considering how rarely they pop up. 

The brine shrimp always float on the top, meaning its just glofish food. 

Practically every source I read about any fish suggests brine shrimp as part of their diet, yet I don't see how you can feed something that stays up even more than flakes do to bottom feeders.

Any suggestion?

In case I'm not making my question clear, I'm basically trying to find out whats the best way to feed my bottom feeders. 

Thanks for any assistance


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try shrimp pellets that sink.


----------



## JurupariKid (Apr 19, 2010)

When you feed frozen brine shrimp, thaw it out then pour some where the water comes out of your filter into your tank it'll force it down to the bottom.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

shrimp pellets that sink work great


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd suggest getting some frozen brine shrimp instead of the freeze dried ones. You can thaw them in a cup with water before putting in your aquarium and they will sink just fine. Some frozen bloodworms might be a good idea too!


----------

